# plowin in northeast PA



## Chevyboy51 (Mar 18, 2003)

Always lookin for more work I'm located in huntington Mills thats between wilkes barre and berwick. we run two trucks a f250 with a fisher and a 77 shot bed chevy with a western and wings. also have a case backhoe. know of many more trucks in area


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

What's the travel time to say the Willow Grove exit on the turn pike for you? I could use a loader and trucks at a large site I have there. There is outside storage on location.


----------

